# Is Curves a good workout place?



## luvs (May 17, 2005)

how much does it cost per workout? 
my Mom and i have agreed that it's time for me to start trying to re-build my muscle tone through a regular exercise regime; losing 32 pounds made me so weak and my muscular tone has literally just disappeared. my arm muscles are literally MUSHY!  gulp, PLEASE don't get mad at me, but i lost some weight again and i haven't any idea as to why. i cry over it all of the time. i try so FIERCELY to gain; i ingest about 4,500 calories a day on some days and am still so thin, now that i lost weight again, only 90-some pounds. I
used to have such good muscle tone; i was so proud of my muscle definition. they were soooooo defined, but not OVERLY so, you know what i mean? i lost some of my re-gained weight, but i can't really do too much about it, you know?. TOO much, but it is just so hard to gain! believe me, if my friends on here were in the reverse weight situation that i'm in, you'd get sooo frustrated trying to gain. i mean, i literally have a hole in my abdomen just to get my extra 1,600 calories daily. but the PEG tube button hole starts closing w/in 24 hrs once it finally gets removed. my Doc brought up taking it out soon, WOOOOOOO-HOOOOOO.
sort of woo-hoo..
i'm kind of scared not to have my feeding tube anymore.
not a big deal at all getting it taken out, though.
sometimes i have a hard time making it up or down the steps. sometimes i still have to drag myself and pull myself up on the bannister. 
so i think Curves would benifit me soooo much.
i just neeeeeddd some support.


----------



## luvs (May 17, 2005)

but on a better note, at least i don't weigh 72 lbs. anymore. i guess i just have to bump my calories up to 5,500 or maybe even 6,500. i'm seeing my doctor in 1 1/2 days so i'll consult him, of course. i cannot believe i only weigh 90-some and am consistently losing weight on a diet of 4,500 calories! i'm soooooooooo frustrated, grrrrrrrrrr! plus i get so full that it makes me ill. plus my belly puffs out like crazy, sigh.


----------



## crewsk (May 17, 2005)

Luvs, I don't know how much the sessions at Curves are but I do know that they are very good. My mom & MIL both go. They enjoy it because it's real women trying to better themselves & not some gym with greased-up babes running around in tight clothes.


----------



## GB (May 17, 2005)

I have never been (obviously, I'm a guy), but from my understanding of how it works I am guessing this might not be the best option for you to start with. Curves is very fast paced. You go from station to station every 30 seconds or so. Since you mentioned that you sometimes have trouble making it up or down the stairs I would guess that Curves might be too fast paced for you until you build up some more strength. To start, you probably need something where you can take your time and go at your own pace.

A better option, at least until you build up some strength, might be a personal trainer. They would be able to work with you to suit your needs. You could go at your own pace. Once you get a little stronger then Curves might be a great option. I know a lot of women who go and love it. My mother has been going to many years now and I have a number of friends who have lost a lot of weight and gotten some great exercise out of it.

If you have one close by then go and take a look. I bet you would be able to tell right away if it is something you could handle.


----------



## crewsk (May 17, 2005)

GB, I have to disagree(respectfully of course). With my mom & MIL both, they were able to set their own pace at Curves. They were also able to build up to a faster pace over time.


----------



## GB (May 17, 2005)

Not a problem Crewsk. They would certainly know better than I would  
I was just under the impression that you were at an exercise station and every 30 seconds a bell dings or something and everyone rotates one workout station to the right or something like that. I have no problem believing that I could be way off base here though LOL.

Take a look at the place Luvs. I am sure they would be able to give you a tour and you would know right away if it would work for you (and it is certainly much less expensive than a private trainer like I suggested earlier).


----------



## crewsk (May 17, 2005)

GB is right about checking it out first Luvs. Let your instincts & Doc's advice judged whether or not it would be right for you.


----------



## middie (May 17, 2005)

i love curves. you go at your own pace. true you change stations every 30 seconds. just do what you can do. they really frown on you when you try to rush anyway. i think it'll benefit you. just talk to your doctor first, then go visit a curves location and tell them you're interested in joining. when i joined they were having a half off deal. so it costed me 75 to join and 30 a month after that.


----------



## jkath (May 17, 2005)

Luvs, I tried Curves for 10 months ($29/month). I went 5-6 days per week. It was fun, however, I never worked up a sweat, and never got muscle tone. I also gained 10 pounds and gained a few extra percent of body fat. They told me I was a rare case, but that it does happen now and again, and they were nice and refunded me the rest of the year's money I'd paid. I then joined a big gym, and got a personal trainer. I immediately noticed my muscles getting toned and saw definition rapidly. I also lost 10 pounds without trying and lost 5 percent body fat. (I wasn't trying to lose, it just happened) 
My Aunt tried Curves. She unfortunately had to stop because she was unable to get on/off the machines/running pads every 30 seconds. 
I think for you personally, here's what I'd recommend:
1. talk to your physician about this. He knows you better than anyone, physically.
2. get a second opinion of another qualified doctor.
3. go with what they say!

There is nothing wrong with doing exercise, unless your MD says you shouldn't for health reasons.
Therefore, ask the professional first.


----------



## luvs (May 17, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> GB is right about checking it out first Luvs. Let your instincts & Doc's advice judged whether or not it would be right for you.


well, geebs and crewsk and jkath, we do have a hospital-affilated health center that ffers exercise programs, but i don't know how much that would cost; i just took out a $100,000 life insurance policy on myself this morning and am taking some pretty expensive non-credit classes- mixology, wine tasting-(AGAIN, lol! it's HARD to learn all about wine when you're DRINKING it, lol!) plus, if Mom says okay, International Cooking class. sigh..........


----------



## mudbug (May 17, 2005)

luvs, even though I work at Curves now, I do not know if their circuit would be right for you.  I would second what everyone says and talk to the doc first.  If you want, go into the local Curves and ask for a copy of the sheet that shows how each machine works and what muscles it works, and then show that sheet to your doctor and get his opinion.

BTW, at the club I work at the cost is $39 a month (for 12 consecutive months), which comes automatically out of your checking account, plus a service fee of $149 (50% off that if you sign up the day you visit).  If you work out 3 times a week, that would cost you about $3.25 per workout - roughly the price of one of those Starbucks coffee things.

Hope this helps.  PM me if you have any more questions about Curves.


----------



## luvs (May 17, 2005)

thanks for the advice and info, mud!
okay, i guess the general concensus is doctor pre-consultation and maybe that i shouldn't sign up with curves just right now.
maybe i'll just stick with jogging around the basement and doing non-strenuous things like sit-ups and push-ups. well, i haven't been running or doing my light exercise, but i'll start up again. i have to re-build myself. i used to jog for one hour daily and kind of miss it. sigh, it wasn't easy to jog for 60 minutes in a row,  but i really liked running through that basement like a madwoman. but i'd watch that darned clock like a pro, lol.


----------



## jkath (May 17, 2005)

Please be careful, though, luvs - jogging will take the weight right back off!
Maybe just start with non-cardio exercises, such as those that use 8 or 10 pound hand weights. You'll get tone without losing the pounds.


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

i think hand weights are a good idea, jkath.


----------



## amber (May 18, 2005)

Thats so ironic Luvs that you asked this question because I was wondering the same thing.  I even called them today to check prices. I used to go to the YMCA now called the Y, but it's gotten quite pricy.  I wasnt impressed with my conversation with whoever answered the phone.  I asked what the membership price is, she asked if I had ever been there before.  I was thinking "what does that have to do with anything".  She said I need to make an appointment for a tour or I can drop in but thats not generally acceptable because they might have another tour going on with someone I know, again who cares is what I thought.  Finally got an answer on the membership fee, which is $39 directly from my account and a service fee (what is the service I have no idea) of $74.  

And now that I read GB's reply, and the fact that women have to rotate stations every thirty seconds, ummm no! lol
She also asked for my name and phone number, but I didnt give either cause I dont want phone calls.  

Luvs, I would say your better off trying out weights at home, which is what I will be doing too, to strengthen and tone myself, as well as crunches, and walking.


----------



## Rob Babcock (May 19, 2005)

My sister works out at Curves and really likes it.  Lots of machines and everything's in good shape.


----------

